# ryobi r1801m1 hieght adjustment tight



## bubbabear (May 10, 2009)

I have a ryobi r1801m1 came as a kit with table was always tight could barely adjust height if bit. I finaly took the whole thing apart. This was a chore in itself i had to get straps like oil filter wrench to loosen it. The threads on the outter ring were just mush so I ordered replacement and hoped that it would go on and not be so flipping tight. Needless to say I am at the same point. My question is any ideas fora lubiracant that works well on plastic that will not eat it up and i may can get it working more properly.


Thanks 
Craig


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bubbabear said:


> I have a ryobi r1801m1 came as a kit with table was always tight could barely adjust height if bit. I finaly took the whole thing apart. This was a chore in itself i had to get straps like oil filter wrench to loosen it. The threads on the outter ring were just mush so I ordered replacement and hoped that it would go on and not be so flipping tight. Needless to say I am at the same point. My question is any ideas fora lubiracant that works well on plastic that will not eat it up and i may can get it working more properly.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Craig


Hi Craig - I'm not familiar with that router but I suspect there is something else wrong if it is that tight. Why would the ring threads be so badly damaged? 
Anyway, to get back to your question, about the only lubricants I could recommend would be wax, graphite or teflon. Some graphite and teflon lubes come in spray cans, just make sure the propellants aren't petroleum based.


----------



## bubbabear (May 10, 2009)

shoot cant post the url i don't have enough post


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You're at 8.. surf a bit and ask questions / comment or say "Hi" to a couple of people in the "Introductions" forum, Craig.. Great way to meet people!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Craig, first let me welcome a fellow Georgian to the forum. As fro your Ryobi problem give this link a try Diplofix - Need help using a product? Access the RYOBI R1801M1 product forum - Problem RYOBI R1801M1 1. I do have a Ryobi 180 and it does all that I ask of it. Not many people on this forum use Ryobi products but I'm sure someone can be more help than I. Best of luck.

George Cole


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've got a RE600 but can't speak to lubes.. Others will be along that can though!


----------



## bubbabear (May 10, 2009)

Ok figured out the problem should not have thrown it to the side when i bought it couple of years ago should have took it back. But i have fixed it. The barrel was to big for the base and height adjustment collar couple of hours with sandpaper and grinding it down got it fitting and working great. thanks for the comments and suggestions


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Craig,

you should not have experienced those problems. but after owning a couple of ryobi products, i can fully understand your frustration. 

i tried ryobi products and got a well deserved education. in my attempt to get a great product at a good price, i learned quickly that i sacrificed quality for better prices.

i now have learned to rely on certain tools that i know i can count on.


----------



## RexM (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the R1801M1 Ryobi as well. Got it as a present from my better half. She found it at a yard sale, complete with RT101 router table. It's missing the fence bolts. I have only used it to knock off the edges with a rounded bit it came with. (The bit seems to be useless really) Doing some research on my router this morning, I discovered that the table has a recall from CPSC, the throat plates do not stay fasten on the table. According to the web page I read, contacting One World Technologies and they will send a replacement set. That was 2007, so not sure if the offer is still valid. I will update later when I have contacted them.


----------



## bubbabear (May 10, 2009)

Please do keep us updated I would love to know if they still honor the recall



RexM said:


> I have the R1801M1 Ryobi as well. Got it as a present from my better half. She found it at a yard sale, complete with RT101 router table. It's missing the fence bolts. I have only used it to knock off the edges with a rounded bit it came with. (The bit seems to be useless really) Doing some research on my router this morning, I discovered that the table has a recall from CPSC, the throat plates do not stay fasten on the table. According to the web page I read, contacting One World Technologies and they will send a replacement set. That was 2007, so not sure if the offer is still valid. I will update later when I have contacted them.


----------



## bubbabear (May 10, 2009)

Ok just thought I would come back on this sorry i should have a long time ago. First I would never come down hard on Ryobi on this I am sure had I taken care of it when I first purchased they would have taken care of the problem. Now then since I did the adjustments this has been nothing but a great unit and I do love it


----------



## pwabrahams (Sep 21, 2013)

*Throat plates can still be replaced*

I called Ryobi Service (= One World Technologies) and they said they could send me a set of the replacement throat plates. But it sounded as though they didn't have many left (since this is an older product.)

I'm still struggling with the depth adjustment on the R1401M1. I tried WD40 which only made matters worse. _Do not use WD40 on plastic threads!_ *Do not use WD40 on plastic threads! * The oil reacts with the plastic.


----------

